# Daboia russelii photos



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

This male is a CB '09 and has grown considerably in two years, he is now at a good breeding size.










We were then lucky enough to source a smaller yet stunning female from the Houten show last year. This is the result of the pairing....










We don't expect immediate results with both snakes being fairly immature, however, it is a good sign for the future!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

....and here's the female


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice. What time of year was that pairing. .Got to love
russels.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

They were put together in December

Matt


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

The are looking really good Matt. Finding the female at Houten was a real stroke of luck.

How long are you over this side of the world?

Best wishes,
David.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi mate! How are things with you? It most definitely was a stroke of luck. Here for 9 days mate, unfortunately not long enough to catch up with everyone. Do you still have plans to come out to Aus?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Stunning! :2thumb: One of the best looking vipers : victory:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Lamprophis said:


> Hi mate! How are things with you? It most definitely was a stroke of luck. Here for 9 days mate, unfortunately not long enough to catch up with everyone. Do you still have plans to come out to Aus?


9 days, just long enough to play havoc with your body clock for your return! 

I am well thanks, plans have changed slightly but I am still hoping to come over. Probably not until next year now though. 

Hope all is well,
David.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice looking animals.

Do you know where they originate from? The it might be worth knowing as there is a distinct difference in the venom composition of the Sri-lankan form compared to the rest of this snake's range and this would have a bearing on the antivenin required in the case of a bite.....


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

PDR said:


> Nice looking animals.
> 
> Do you know where they originate from? The it might be worth knowing as there is a distinct difference in the venom composition of the Sri-lankan form compared to the rest of this snake's range and this would have a bearing on the antivenin required in the case of a bite.....


 
talk about a party pooper


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good buddy!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

PESKY said:


> talk about a party pooper


Not at all......

I'd never wish a bite on anyone.... just saying that it would be worth knowing in advance because of the difference in venom from Russell's vipers across their range and the need for the correct antivenom
A new monospecific ovine Fab fragment antivenom fo... [Am J Trop Med Hyg. 1999] - PubMed result

But, hey what do I know???? I'm only the person who was extracting venom from the Russell's Vipers for this study...... I try and be helpful... ahh well :blush:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

PDR said:


> Not at all......
> 
> I'd never wish a bite on anyone.... just saying that it would be worth knowing in advance because of the difference in venom from Russell's vipers across their range and the need for the correct antivenom
> A new monospecific ovine Fab fragment antivenom fo... [Am J Trop Med Hyg. 1999] - PubMed result
> ...


Hi Paul,

As Matt doesn't appear to be at a computer this evening, i'll answer on his behalf - these two are Pakistan locality Russells. As you are aware, Russells vipers have such a fragmented distribution across Asia that almost every species, subspecies and locality have their own unique cocktail of venom. So yes, yours was a valid question and no, you are not a 'party-pooper'!

cheers,

Tom


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Tom


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Paul, sorry for the delayed reply... Definitely not a party pooper, I agree it's very important to know the specific locality of Russels.

Best,

Matt


----------

